# World's oldest Christian Bible digitized



## Berean (Jul 6, 2009)

World's oldest Christian Bible digitized - Yahoo! News



> LONDON – The surviving pages of the world's oldest Christian Bible have been reunited — digitally. The early work known as the Codex Sinaiticus has been housed in four separate locations across the world for more than 150 years.



Codex Sinaiticus - Home


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting thanks for sharing


----------

